# 2nd time in 2 weeks!



## Scotty J (Nov 12, 2013)

Missed a 15 for 15 100k parlay card the first time by 1 pick. Damn Eagles cant cover a spread, and this week I figured the Oakland/Giants game wouldnt gover 43 1/2 and they scored 44... Mother of God... RAWWWR


----------



## Sofos (Nov 12, 2013)

Scotty J said:


> Missed a 15 for 15 100k parlay card the first time by 1 pick. Damn Eagles cant cover a spread, and this week I figured the Oakland/Giants game wouldnt gover 43 1/2 and they scored 44... Mother of God... RAWWWR



This couldn't have gone in the NFL or Fantasy Football threads?


----------

